# 

## krislord

Witam
Zaczynam zglębiac temat dotyczący ocieplenia poddasza - jaki współczynnik powinna mieć welna przy zalozeniu ze będą dwie warstwy (15+10cm)

Aktualnie w jednej z sieci budowlanych mają Rockroll 15cm po 8,89 m2 (wspolczynnik chyba 0.41-0.44) - czy warto na taką wogóle zwracać uwagę?

PS i dodają jeszcze folie paroizolacyjną.

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Odpuść sobie wełnę z marketu. Przy takim współczynniku ( 0,44 ) to lepiej gazety poukładaj lepiej zatrzyma ciepło. Weż pod uwagę wełnę na poziomie 0,35 - 0,37.
Ja u siebie dałem dwie warstwy ( 18+15 cm) Ursa Gold 0,35 i jestem zadowolony. W końcu docieplałem na długi okres czasu a nie na rok czy dwa. latem przynajmniej czyję chłód na poddaszu i można normalnie spać.

PZDR

----------


## marekcapik

wełna i styropian najlepiej dobrej jakości z dobrą czytaj niską lammbdą :smile:

----------


## ISOVER

Witam,

do zaizolowania poddasza doradzam używać wełny wyłącznie o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła niższym niż 0,040 [W/mK]. Osobiście mogę zarekomendować wełnę ISOVER SUPER-MATA o lambdzie równej 0,033 [W/mK], która przy grubości warstw (15+10 cm) będzie stanowiła świetną barierię termoizolacyjną.

W razie dodatkowych pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji.

Pozdrawiam
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## yendrek3

> Witam,
> 
> do zaizolowania poddasza doradzam używać wełny wyłącznie o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła niższym niż 0,040 [W/mK]. Osobiście mogę zarekomendować wełnę ISOVER SUPER-MATA o lambdzie równej 0,033 [W/mK], która przy grubości warstw (15+10 cm) będzie stanowiła świetną barierię termoizolacyjną.
> 
> W razie dodatkowych pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Paweł Stefański
> ____________________
> Online Ekspert ISOVER


Panie Pawle nie watpie ze rekomenduje pan Super Mate. W koncu to wasza najcieplejsza mata ale i najdrozsza o bardzo wygorowanej cenie. Napewno jesli chodzi o przewodnictwo cieplne jest najbardziej skuteczna ale tak naprawde nie do konca warta tych pieniedzy. Unimata 0039 jest duzo tansza i niewiele gorsza nie wspominajac juz o welnie z Leroy'a 'Dobre Izolacje' ktora to jest produkowana rowniez przez koncern Saint Gobain a w stosunku do Supermaty kosztuje 25% jej ceny. 

Kiedys ludzie marzyli o izolacji na poziomie 0,040  :wink:  wybor oczywiscie nalezy do klienta i jego portfela  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomek W

A ja polecił bym  układ 15 cm  MEGAROCK PLUS ʎ = 0,039 W /mK http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw.../megarock-plus
oraz 10 cm ROCKMIN PLUS ʎ= 0,037 W /mK  http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...y/rockmin-plus
Warto wiedzieć, że różnica we współczynniku lambda wielkości 0,001 to różnica od 3 do 4 milimetrów grubości izolacji.
Dlatego Lambda nie powinna być tylko i wyłącznie jedynym parametrem, który determinuje nasza decyzję zakupową. 
Dlatego  warto czasem pomyśleć czy nasz  materiał będzie  również niepalny, paroprzepuszczalny  :tongue:

----------


## geliasz

A ja sobie wymysliłem sobie jeszcze inaczej , a mianowicie miedzy krolwiami dac 15cm isovera profit o lambdzie 0,035 a na druga rockwoola 10 cm o takiej samiej lambdzie ,plus wiadomo folia 
czekam wiec na opinie ,i ocene czy wogole tak bedzie dobrze czy moze zmieszanie waty szklanej ze skalna jest naganne i niedopuszczalne , wiadomo ze kazda wełna ma swoje plusy i minusy i kazdy chwali swoja wiec mysle ze taki melanzyk nie powinien byc zły????

----------


## tomekwa

Panowie z Isover i Rocwool mam pytanie:
a co na izolację elewacji pod deski elewacyjne (jak na zdjęciu)
Ściana 20 cm izolacji, dół ok. 25 cm.

----------


## Tomek W

> A ja sobie wymysliłem sobie jeszcze inaczej , a mianowicie miedzy krolwiami dac 15cm isovera profit o lambdzie 0,035 a na druga rockwoola 10 cm o takiej samiej lambdzie ,plus wiadomo folia 
> czekam wiec na opinie ,i ocene czy wogole tak bedzie dobrze czy moze zmieszanie waty szklanej ze skalna jest naganne i niedopuszczalne , wiadomo ze kazda wełna ma swoje plusy i minusy i kazdy chwali swoja wiec mysle ze taki melanzyk nie powinien byc zły????



Geliasz w odpowiedzi na twoja propozycję. Osobiście nie łączyłbym dwóch  różnych  produktów w jednej przegrodzie. Nasze produkty są  hydrofobizowane, a więc nie chłoną wody, są paroprzepuszczalne  dlatego możesz pominąć paroizolację w miejscach suchych. Oczywiście w miejscach o podwyższonym  ciśnieniu pary wodnej  paroizolacja jest  wymagana  i to samo tyczy się domów z wentylacją mechaniczną.
Dodatkowo  nasze produkty nie wymagają  sznurkowania bowiem są na tyle sprężyste, że utrzymują się same.

----------


## Tomek W

Produkt pod deskę elewacyjną  jeśli jest to  ściana ocieplona z elewacją z paneli elewacyjnych to polecam VENT MAX, WENTIROCK. http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...ukty/venti-max http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...ukty/wentirock
A jeśli jest to ściana szkieletowa z elewacją z paneli osłonowych to SUPERROCK + VENTI MAX.http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...ukty/superrock

----------


## geliasz

> Geliasz w odpowiedzi na twoja propozycję. Osobiście nie łączyłbym dwóch  różnych  produktów w jednej przegrodzie. Nasze produkty są  hydrofobizowane, a więc nie chłoną wody, są paroprzepuszczalne  dlatego możesz pominąć paroizolację w miejscach suchych. Oczywiście w miejscach o podwyższonym  ciśnieniu pary wodnej  paroizolacja jest  wymagana  i to samo tyczy się domów z wentylacją mechaniczną.
> Dodatkowo  nasze produkty nie wymagają  sznurkowania bowiem są na tyle sprężyste, że utrzymują się same.


czyli  z tego co Pan mowi isover chłonie wilgoc i nie jest paroprzeposzczalny   hm ,,,, ciekawe co na to pan z isovera ?
bo mi dotychczas wychodziło ze własciwosci obie wełny maja bardzo podobne a róznia sie tylko (albo az) metodą  i rodzajem materiałow z jakich sa wytworzone.
ja natomiast chciałem połaczyć zalety obu tych wełen.
ps. a sznurkowanie i tak dla spokojnego snu zastosuje zarówno nad wełna jak i pod. chodzi aby szczelina wentylacyjna (choc radza wpychanie jakis rurek pcv czy cos podobnego) aby niechcąco przy montazu drugiej warstwy czy płyt gk niechcaco niee dopchac wełny do membrany
psII . folia chyba na całosci nie zaszkodzi bo to koszty nieduze , roboty tak sobie ale co folia to folia

----------


## ISOVER

> czy moze zmieszanie waty szklanej ze skalna jest naganne i niedopuszczalne , wiadomo ze kazda wełna ma swoje plusy i minusy i kazdy chwali swoja wiec mysle ze taki melanzyk nie powinien byc zły????


Dzień dobry, 

Nie musi się Pan obawiać połączenia wełny szklanej ze skalną. Isover w swojej ofercie posiada zestaw "ZŁOTY DACH", który składa się właśnie z dwóch warstw płyt: szklanej oraz skalnej. W prawdzie jest to zestaw dedykowany do dachów płaskich, aczkolwiek takie połączenie jest stosowane. 
Odnośnie Pańskich późniejszych wątpliwości, wyjaśniam - wszystkie wełny produkowane przez Isover są paroprzepuszczalne. 

W razie dodatkowych pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji.

Pozdrawiam
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## tomekwa

> Produkt pod deskę elewacyjną


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## geliasz

Ja również dziekuje Panie Pawle , wraca mi Pan wiare w człowieka   :Smile:   wiec jesli tak zrobie powinno byc dobrze ,
jedna tylko jeszce sprawa co do cen ale mysle ze cena za Rockwool Toprock 100 mm 11,95 zł  i za Isover Profit Mata 150 - 17,00 zł  chyba sa cena mi w porzadku chyba ze ktos ma jakies sprawdzone i niedrogie miejsce w okolicach oswiecimia badz w odległosci do 50- 60 km gdzie mogłbym takie wełny nabyc , dziekuje za wskazówki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## ISOVER

> Panowie z Isover i Rocwool mam pytanie:
> a co na izolację elewacji pod deski elewacyjne (jak na zdjęciu)
> Ściana 20 cm izolacji, dół ok. 25 cm.


Witam,

Panie Tomku, pod deski elewacyjne może pan wykorzystać wełnę szklaną bądź skalną.
Jeżeli chodzi o wełnę szklaną rekomenduję: Panel-Płyta Plus bądź Super-Vent Plus.
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Panel-Plyta-Plus
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/IS...uper-Vent-Plus
W przypadku wełny skalnej polecam: Polterm Max Plus bądź Ventiterm Plus.
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Polterm-Max-Plus
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Ventiterm-Plus

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## geliasz

a czy ktos ma cos do powiedzenia o schwenku? daja nawet konkurencyjne ceny np za 15 o lambdzie 0,034 po niespełna 17 zyla wiec chyba nie zle tylko martwi mnie jakosc , czy aby nie jest za licha

----------


## gall86

Witam,
też mam pytanie do ekspertów. Mam dom parterowy, konstrukcja dachowa z wiązarów (na górze jedynie stryszek, reszta nieużytkowa). Na sufit z płyt GK daję 20cm celulozy. Nad to planowana jest izolacja (sznurkowanie przygotowane). Generalnie grubość jest nieograniczona, stąd zastanawiam się czy lepiej dać grubszą warstę, ale z gorszymi parametrami, czy jednak cieńszą, ale lepsze parametry. WYdaje mi się, że pierwsza opcja będzie tańsza. Druga rzecz to czy są jakieś przeciwskazania do ktoregosa materialu przy zastosowaniu celulozy?

----------


## modena

> Na sufit z płyt GK daję 20cm celulozy..... Druga rzecz to czy są jakieś przeciwskazania do ktoregosa materialu przy zastosowaniu celulozy?


Również interesuje mnie ten temat  .Czy może być celuloza /przerwa/ wełna ?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli pierwsza warstwa (od gory) będzie szczelna to przerwa jest ok. Jesli jednak miałby byc tam przewiew z poddasza, czy z połączenia wiązar/ścianka kolankowa,  to  warstwa będzie spelniała raczej role izolacji akustycznej.

----------


## ISOVER

> Witam,
> też mam pytanie do ekspertów. Mam dom parterowy, konstrukcja dachowa z wiązarów (na górze jedynie stryszek, reszta nieużytkowa). Na sufit z płyt GK daję 20cm celulozy. Nad to planowana jest izolacja (sznurkowanie przygotowane). Generalnie grubość jest nieograniczona, stąd zastanawiam się czy lepiej dać grubszą warstę, ale z gorszymi parametrami, czy jednak cieńszą, ale lepsze parametry. WYdaje mi się, że pierwsza opcja będzie tańsza. Druga rzecz to czy są jakieś przeciwskazania do ktoregosa materialu przy zastosowaniu celulozy?


Witam, 

Rozwiązaniem rekomendowanym do izolacji dachów skośnych jest zastosowanie co najmniej 25cm wełny mineralnej w układzie 2-warstwowym.
Dokładny układ i grubość izolacji z wełny- zależy od konstrukcji dachu. Aby porównać różne warianty ocieplenia pod katem izolacyjności cieplnej- najłatwiej zestawić opory cieplne warstw izolacyjnych (opisane jako Rd). Im opor większy- tym lepsza izolacyjność termiczna.

Ze względu na różne właściwości i parametry materiałów izolacyjnych: wełny i celulozy- nie zalecam ich łączenia w jednej przegrodzie.

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## gall86

> Witam, 
> 
> Rozwiązaniem rekomendowanym do izolacji dachów skośnych jest zastosowanie co najmniej 25cm wełny mineralnej w układzie 2-warstwowym.
> Dokładny układ i grubość izolacji z wełny- zależy od konstrukcji dachu. Aby porównać różne warianty ocieplenia pod katem izolacyjności cieplnej- najłatwiej zestawić opory cieplne warstw izolacyjnych (opisane jako Rd). Im opor większy- tym lepsza izolacyjność termiczna.
> 
> Ze względu na różne właściwości i parametry materiałów izolacyjnych: wełny i celulozy- nie zalecam ich łączenia w jednej przegrodzie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, 
> Paweł Stefański 
> ...


Czy mogę prosić o jakieś konkretne właściwości z tych materiałów, które nie powinny być wspólnie stosowane? Czy raczej jest to taki marketingowy ogólnik nie mający pokrycia w rzeczywistości?

----------


## ISOVER

Każdy materiał izolacyjny, w tym wełna mineralna, charakteryzuje się różnymi właściwościami opisanymi m.in. współczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepła, oporem dyfuzyjnym pary wodnej, opornością przepływu powietrza, klasą reakcji na ogień, itp.
Dla zapewniania prawidłowej gospodarki cieplno-wilgotnościowej w przegrodzie, czy bezpieczeństwa pożarowego zalecane jest stosowanie niepalnych materiałów izolacyjnych o sprawdzonych właściwościach użytkowych.
Stad do izolacji dachów skośnych rekomendujemy montaż niepalnej wełny szklanej Isover (klasa A1) o jak najlepszych parametrach cieplnych np. Super-Mata gr 25cm (lambda 0,033W/mK, opór dyfuzyjny MU1, odporność ogniowa A1)

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## Tomek W

Niektórzy producenci deklarują jeszcze parametry nasiąkliwości. Parametry nasiąkliwości wystepują w kodzie wyrobu materiałów. Określane są symbolami WS oraz WL(P).

WS - oznacza nasiąkliwość wodą przy krótkotrwałym zanurzeniu w wodzie
WL(P) - oznacza nasiąkliwość wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu :smile:

----------


## painless

Witam,
stoję przed dość palącym problemem docieplenie poddasza (wykonawca ma rozpocząć w połowie lipca). Z uwagi na dość niewielki budynek (każdy cm jest na wagę złota na poddaszu), chcę zastosować układ 15cm+5cm wełny.
Proszę o podpowiedzi i sugestie, jaki produkt i z jaką lambdą powinienem zastosować? Czy warto wydać więcej pieniędzy na wełnę o współczynniku 0,032/0,033 czy np. 0,035-0,039 w zupełności wystarczy?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

To jeśli poddasze nie jest duże to i różnica cenowa nie porazi. Zrób pianę pur . Podobno najlepsza i można to już kupić po 100 i okolice za m2.

----------


## ISOVER

> Witam,
> stoję przed dość palącym problemem docieplenie poddasza (wykonawca ma rozpocząć w połowie lipca). Z uwagi na dość niewielki budynek (każdy cm jest na wagę złota na poddaszu), chcę zastosować układ 15cm+5cm wełny.
> Proszę o podpowiedzi i sugestie, jaki produkt i z jaką lambdą powinienem zastosować? Czy warto wydać więcej pieniędzy na wełnę o współczynniku 0,032/0,033 czy np. 0,035-0,039 w zupełności wystarczy?
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam ponownie,

używając wełnę mineralną o niższej lambdzie, przy tej samej grubości izolacji otrzyma Pan lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla całego dachu. Mając na uwadze zmieniające się przepisy prawa w zakresie izolacyjności cieplnej przegród oraz zasadność minimalizacji strat ciepła rekomenduję materiał o jak najniższym współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła, np: Isover Super-Mata o lambdzie = 0,033 W/mK
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Super-Mata
Rozpatrująć inwestycję warto uwzględniać nie tylko koszty inwestycyjne lecz również eksploatacyjne. Lepiej zaizolowany dom to mniejsze straty energi i tym samym mniejsze opłaty.

Dodatkowo jeżeli tak bardzo zależy Panu na oszczędności powierzchni, mogę polecić wełnę o najniższym współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła na rynku: Isover Multimax 30 lambda = 0,030 W/mK
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/ISOVER-Multimax-30

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## mxxxx

> Zrób pianę pur . Podobno najlepsza i można to już kupić po 100 i okolice za m2.


piana ma lambdę między 0,036-0,045 czyli zdecydowanie zimniej i kosztuje 2-4 razy drożej, lepiej na pewno nie będzie

----------


## mat3006

> Każdy materiał izolacyjny, w tym wełna mineralna, charakteryzuje się różnymi właściwościami opisanymi m.in. współczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepła, oporem dyfuzyjnym pary wodnej, opornością przepływu powietrza, klasą reakcji na ogień, itp.
> Dla zapewniania prawidłowej gospodarki cieplno-wilgotnościowej w przegrodzie, czy bezpieczeństwa pożarowego zalecane jest stosowanie niepalnych materiałów izolacyjnych o sprawdzonych właściwościach użytkowych.
> Stad do izolacji dachów skośnych rekomendujemy montaż niepalnej wełny szklanej Isover (klasa A1) o jak najlepszych parametrach cieplnych np. Super-Mata gr 25cm (lambda 0,033W/mK, opór dyfuzyjny MU1, odporność ogniowa A1)
> 
> Pozdrawiam, 
> Paweł Stefański 
> ____________________ 
> Online Ekspert ISOVER


Witam,
Bardzo się cieszę, że mogę zadać pytanie bezpośrednio ekspertowi. Skoro Kolega sam przywołał parametr "oporności przepływu powietrza" to czy mogę prosić o podanie tej wartości dla wymienionych i polecanych przez Kolegę materiałów. Od dawna próbowałem się tego dowiedzieć np. z kart technicznych ale nie jest podawany. Zatem jak można je porównać z innymi materiałami?
Thank You from the mountains  :roll eyes:

----------


## mat3006

Czyżbym nieostrożnie postępując wystraszył ekspertów? Jeżeli tak to przepraszam ale dalej proszę o odpowiedź na postawione pytanie.

----------


## ISOVER

> Witam,
> Bardzo się cieszę, że mogę zadać pytanie bezpośrednio ekspertowi. Skoro Kolega sam przywołał parametr "oporności przepływu powietrza" to czy mogę prosić o podanie tej wartości dla wymienionych i polecanych przez Kolegę materiałów. Od dawna próbowałem się tego dowiedzieć np. z kart technicznych ale nie jest podawany. Zatem jak można je porównać z innymi materiałami?
> Thank You from the mountains


Witam ponownie,
przepraszam za długi czas odpowiedzi, aczkolwiek Pański post umknął mojej uwadze. 
W deklaracji właściwości użytkowych np. Super-Maty:
http://www.isover.pl/Dokumentacja-te...ych/Super-Mata
widnieje pozycja: oporność przepływu powietrza, określona jako AFr.
AFr – oporność przepływu powietrza; jest jednym z parametrów określających zdolność produktu do pochłaniania dźwięku (dźwięki powietrzne); parametr określany jest liczbowo, a zależność zdolności pochłaniania od jego wartości nie jest liniowa. Na podstawie badań tej zależności ISOVER przyjmuje wartość AFr na poziomie 5, jako tę która charakteryzuje produkt, jako materiał pochłaniający dźwięki powietrzne.

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Dziękuję za odpowiedź ale jest niesatysfakcjonująca. Opór przepływu powietrza ( roboczo nazwę go: filtracyjny) jest zupełnie czym innym niż zdolność do tłumienia dźwięków która raczej ma swoje oparcie w tłumieniu sprężystym. Parametr o który pytałem jest określany po angielski jako Air Permeability ( podatność na przenikanie powietrza). Parametrem bezpośrednio (odwrotność) powiązanym jest oporność powietrzna materiału. Jest również mianowana zupełnie inaczej bo w jednostkach układu SI (może być anglosaski) a nie w formie klas, które nic nie mówią i nie pozwalają na bezpośrednie porównanie materiałów pod tym względem.
Zatem proszę o dokładniejszą względem mojego zapytania odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Hm... Nie wiem czy pytanie jest za trudne, czy dział techniczny nie chce podać, czy może z powodu upałów laptop się zawiesił Koledze. To jest proste pytanie i odpowiedź, w sumie, też

----------


## ISOVER

Witam,

zgodnie z normą definicja oporu przepływu powietrza brzmi:

Opór przepływu powietrza, AFr powinień być określany zgodnie z EN 29053. Wartość oporu przepływu powietrza powinna być deklarowana w poziomach co 1 kPa*s/m3. Żaden wynik badania nie powinien być mniejszy niż wartość deklarowana.
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej ISOVER przyjmuje wartość AFr na poziomie 5.

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## Shani

Czy nie jest tak, że jeśli wełna będzie miała właśnie to 0,033 W /mK.  to wysoka temperatura latem będzie zatrzymywana w pomieszczeniach i nawet pomimo zmiany pogody spadek temperatury w pomieszczeniu będzie utrudniony właśnie przez bardzo dobrą izolację?

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Z tego co mnie uczyli to powietrza nie da się schłodzić, da się jedynie zabrać z niego ciepło. Wiec izolacja zatrzymuje przedostawanie się ciepła z zewnątrz do domu - hamuje jego dostarczenie w lato i nie wypuszcza ciepła z domu zimą.  :cool:

----------


## Bracianka

Ja jeszcze nie mam wełny, tylko styropian na ścianach i raczej w domu w upały było przyjemnie chłodno.

----------


## mat3006

> Czy nie jest tak, że jeśli wełna będzie miała właśnie to 0,033 W /mK.  to wysoka temperatura latem będzie zatrzymywana w pomieszczeniach i nawet pomimo zmiany pogody spadek temperatury w pomieszczeniu będzie utrudniony właśnie przez bardzo dobrą izolację?


Uwaga słuszna ale jedynie w przypadku takich izolacji które nie dopuszczają albo BARDZO utrudniają cyrkulację powietrza w obrębie warstwy izolacji. Z powodu bardzo niskiego oporu wełen różnego rodzaju, zwłaszcza tych ekonomicznych, z hipermarketu, nie spełniają one tego warunku. Ponieważ bazalt z którego jest produkowana wełna skalna jest skałą o dużym ciężarze właściwym oraz wysokiej akumulacji ciepła to nie dziwi, że o północy temperatura mierzona na płycie gk poddasza jest wyraźnie, o kilka stopni wyższa niż temperatura powietrza. Nie dość, że w ciągu dnia jest upalnie to jeszcze przez pół nocy mamy nad głową grzejnik. Dla młodych małżeństw jest to może bez znaczenia (albo nawet pożądane  :smile:  ) ale starsze pesele niespecjalnie w tym gustują. Wtedy zostaje klima i wirujący licznik prądu.

----------


## mariop26

witam,

tak samo jak gall86 tez mam konstrukcje dachowa z wiązarów i zastanawiam się nad wełną mineralną na sufit podwieszany w całym domu, 150 m2 , i tu mam pewną swoją opcję 15 cm x 15cm (łączna grubość wełny 30cm - czy tyle wystarczy przy lambdzie 0,32 badz 0,35?) na zakład i chciałbym poznać opinię Panów z Isovera i Rockwoola co o tym myślą.
Na chwilę obecną chcę zastosować wełny o lambdzie 0,32 bądź 0,35 na pewno nie wyższej ponieważ nie mam stropu i nie chciał bym wsadzać bubla marketowego. Mam propozycję z dwóch firm URSA 0,32 (20pln) i 0,35 (16pln) i druga Schwenk Climowool 0,34 (17pln), zastanawiam się też nad Isover Super Mata lambda 0,33 ale cena około 24pln delikatnie mnie przeraża przy zakupie około 330 m2. Co do wełny Rockwool którą bardzo chwalił mi mój kolega spotkałem się z takimi zastrzeżeniami iż na takim suficie podwieszanym owa wełna skalna bedzie za cięzka i tu mam prośbe do Pana z Rockwolla co mi na ten temat może powiedzieć.

----------


## Tomek W

> witam,
> 
> tak samo jak gall86 tez mam konstrukcje dachowa z wiązarów i zastanawiam się nad wełną mineralną na sufit podwieszany w całym domu, 150 m2 , i tu mam pewną swoją opcję 15 cm x 15cm (łączna grubość wełny 30cm - czy tyle wystarczy przy lambdzie 0,32 badz 0,35?) na zakład i chciałbym poznać opinię Panów z Isovera i Rockwoola co o tym myślą.
> Na chwilę obecną chcę zastosować wełny o lambdzie 0,32 bądź 0,35 na pewno nie wyższej ponieważ nie mam stropu i nie chciał bym wsadzać bubla marketowego. Mam propozycję z dwóch firm URSA 0,32 (20pln) i 0,35 (16pln) i druga Schwenk Climowool 0,34 (17pln), zastanawiam się też nad Isover Super Mata lambda 0,33 ale cena około 24pln delikatnie mnie przeraża przy zakupie około 330 m2. Co do wełny Rockwool którą bardzo chwalił mi mój kolega spotkałem się z takimi zastrzeżeniami iż na takim suficie podwieszanym owa wełna skalna bedzie za cięzka i tu mam prośbe do Pana z Rockwolla co mi na ten temat może powiedzieć.


Witam jeśli chodzi o zastosowanie produktów z wełny skalnej ROCKWOOL  to standardowe obciążenie pasa dolnego wiązara to około około 500 N/m2 czyliI 50 kg /m2.  Jeśli  zdecyduje się Pan na rozwiązanie 30 cm izolacji TOPROCK SUPER  to obciążenie wiązarów będzie się przedstawiać w następujący sposób : 
wełna TOPROCK  SUPER 30 cm  0,3*40 =12 kg  m2 
płyta gkb  podwójna  to 2 x 8 kg/m2= czyli 16 kg
sumując 12 + 16 + stelarz 2 kg = 30 kg 
Reasumując pozostaje jeszcze bardzo duży zapas.

----------


## marian68

Cześć, stoję przed podobnym dylematem co mariop26 , szukam wełny do izolacji sufitu podwieszanego, jednak nie wiem czy zdecydować się na wełnę skalną czy szklaną oraz o jakich parametrach. Poza tym zastanawiam się czy w takim wypadku folia paroizolacyjna powinna pojawić się na całej powierzchni sufitu, czy jedynie nad pomieszczeniami o większej wilgotności np. łazience, kuchni. Możecie coś doradzić?

----------


## mazi07

Hej,

myślę, że zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie wełna szklana - jest znacznie lżejsza od wełny skalnej co ma istotne znaczenie przy izolacji sufitu podwieszanego. Jeżeli chodzi o parametry radzę odpuść sobie wszystkie wełny o lambdzie większej/równej 0,040 W/mK. Z paroizolacją nie jestem do końca przekonany aczkolwiek wydaję mi się, że wystarczy tylko nad mokrymi pomieszczeniami - łazienka, kuchnia, suszarnia itp.

----------


## ISOVER

Witam,

Panie Marianie doradzę Panu to samo co P. Mariop26, czyli izolację wykonaną wełny szklanej. Tak jak powiedział przedmówca jest lekka, więc nie obciąży konstrukcji a dodatkowo sprężysta i świetnie wypełniająca izolowaną przestrzeń. 
Polecam tutaj wełny o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła od 0,035 W/mK w dół, grubość 25 bądź 30 cm (w zależności od współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła).
Jeżeli chodzi o folię paroizolacyjną rekomenduję jej ułożenie na całej izolowanej powierzchni, nie tylko nad pomieszczeniami kuchni czy łazienki. Powinna to być folia o wysokim oporze dyfuzyjnym.

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## gizmolec

> Witam,
> 
> Panie Marianie doradzę Panu to samo co P. Mariop26, czyli izolację wykonaną wełny szklanej. Tak jak powiedział przedmówca jest lekka, więc nie obciąży konstrukcji a dodatkowo sprężysta i świetnie wypełniająca izolowaną przestrzeń. 
> Polecam tutaj wełny o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła od 0,035 W/mK w dół, grubość 25 bądź 30 cm (w zależności od współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła).
> Jeżeli chodzi o folię paroizolacyjną rekomenduję jej ułożenie na całej izolowanej powierzchni, nie tylko nad pomieszczeniami kuchni czy łazienki. Powinna to być folia o wysokim oporze dyfuzyjnym.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, 
> Paweł Stefański 
> ____________________ 
> Online Ekspert ISOVER


Witam. Bardzo zrozumiale to Pan wyjaśnił w kwestii sufitu. A mnie interesuje podłoga. Czy to samo rozwiązanie mogę zastosować pod panele na podłodze?

----------


## ISOVER

Niestety nie do końca rozumiem pytanie, szuka Pan materiału do izolacji stropu, na którym wierzchnia warstwa ma być po prostu wykonana z paneli, czy pyta się Pan o podkłady pod panele podłogowe? Jeżeli chodzi o podkłady - wełna nie ma tutaj zastosowania, do tego celu stosuje się raczej cienkie pianki polietylenowe.

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## marian68

Panie Pawle, dziękuję za informację. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy może Pan podać konkretny typ/model folii która będzie spełniać wymagania oporu dyfuzyjnego?

----------


## ISOVER

Oczywiście Panie Marianie, już podaję. Mogę Panu śmiało zarekomendować folię Isover Stopair, gdzie opór dyfuzyjny wynosi ≥ 600 m2*h*hPa/g. 
Proszę pamiętać, że bardzo istotny jest jej dokładny i szczelny montaż. Należy zwrócić uwagę, aby podczas układania folii wszystkie połączenia były uszczelnione za pomocą taśmy dwustronnie klejącej lub specjalnych klejów.

Poniżej podaję link do produktu: 
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/St...paroizolacyjna

Pozdrawiam, 
Paweł Stefański 
____________________ 
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## Lisciok

Witam, Ile cm państwo proponujecie zrobić szczeliny między wełną, a pełnym deskowaniem z papą? Czy warto przybijać siatkę podtynkową (sznurek), żeby w razie rozprężenia wełna nie dotykała desek? Pozdrawiam

----------


## wisnia&usia

Witam , przepraszam jeśli gdzieś był już taki temat ale nie mogłem znaleźć . Mam dom parterowy , powierzchnia 135 m użytkowej powierzchni . stop ferta , poddasze nieużytkowe , grzeje gazem i chciałbym ocieplić strop . W sklepie budowlanym ktoś kiedyś powiedział mi że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie wyłożenie wełny na gołym stropie... tak też zrobiłem , zamiotłem z grubsza bo kurzu było co nie miara, rozłożyłem wszędzie 15 cm wełny isovera 0,39 - na to mam dac folie paraprzepuszczalną . I tutaj mam pytanie , czy wełna miała być rozłożona bezpośrednio na stropie ? czy powinna leżeć na jakieś folii ? nom i jeszcze jedno pytanie, Mam zamiar dokupić drugą warstwę wełny na zakładkę 15 cm i czy opłaca sie kupować ta ze współczynnikiem np.0,35 czy wystarczy mi na to poddasze 0,44 bo różnica w cenie 2x drożej *  Proszę jeszcze o info jaka jest różnica w grubości wełny gdybym np miał 15cm o współczynniku 0,35 to jaka grubość wełny o współczynniki 0,44  powinna być żeby uzyskać takie same właściwości* ? Dziękuje serdecznie za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> *Proszę jeszcze o info jaka jest różnica w grubości wełny gdybym np miał 15cm o współczynniku 0,35 to jaka grubość wełny o współczynniki 0,44  powinna być żeby uzyskać takie same właściwości* ? Dziękuje serdecznie za pomoc. Pozdrawiam


15 o 0,35  to  20 o 0,44

----------


## michal.ostry

Witam,
pytanie do Pana Pawła z Isover-a.
Czym różni się Iso-Mata od Termo-Maty Plus ?

pozdrawiam
Michał

----------

